# Double split vs Datograph Up/Down



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi all-

I made a post a few months back and this group was welcoming as well as extremely helpful. So three months later and numerous times trying on different watches I’m back again for more advice and input. 

I have had the opportunity to try on the double split a couple of times now and also have an opportunity to purchase one that has the platinum deployant buckle in great condition. I was very surprised how easily it wore albeit a massive watch and yes it is tall but I don’t wear shirt cuffs buttoned anyway! 

Also have tried on the Datograph up/down and as to original post loved the style, fit finish etc. wears large but not as big as the double split height or weight wise. There is a clear difference. 

Looks on the dial are very different. I love the Roman numerals of the double split as it’s a nod to the original dato but also like the cleaned up view of the up/down with baton markers. 

The double split has obvious rarity as the one I am considering is the discontinued platinum as well as coveted movement. Granted you don’t wear the watch backwards. 

The Datograph still retains the classic looks but also gets a modernization that I like. The date function I feel would be used more often than timing multiple events but I still get stuck on “it’s the double split!”.

I only got to spend limited time with each on my wrist. Wondering if the group here has longer term feedback on either piece? Anyone own both and can offer feedback that would be great! 

I did pass on the dato perpetual as I had mentioned in my first post as I found the dial beautiful but cluttered in terms of information. 

Much appreciated to all and love reading about all these amazing Lange watches!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

For me, the key line in your post is, "The date function I feel would be used more often than timing multiple events but I still get stuck on 'it’s the double split!.'" I wonder if you'd regret not getting Dato U/D, if you were to buy the DS. The DS is indeed rarer, but they've been easy to find preowned and at a substantial discount to their original retail price (not sure if that's still the case, though). That has been the case because watches like the DS (and the TS) have very narrow appeal. They appal only to a select number of watch nerds (vs., say, the Dato, which has broader appeal due to the date). If you're squarely in that "watch nerd" camp, then the DS may be for you and you'd be thrilled with it, without ever looking back! But the fact that you're thinking you might miss the date function -- which appeals to the more practical-minded watch enthusiasts vs. the purely "watch nerd" enthusiasts (who might find the date function unnecessary or pedestrian) -- suggests you might not be totally in the latter category.


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

CFR said:


> For me, the key line in your post is, "The date function I feel would be used more often than timing multiple events but I still get stuck on 'it's the double split!.'" I wonder if you'd regret not getting Dato U/D, if you were to buy the DS. The DS is indeed rarer, but they've been easy to find preowned and at a substantial discount to their original retail price (not sure if that's still the case, though). That has been the case because watches like the DS (and the TS) have very narrow appeal. They appal only to a select number of watch nerds (vs., say, the Dato, which has broader appeal due to the date). If you're squarely in that "watch nerd" camp, then the DS may be for you and you'd be thrilled with it, without ever looking back! But the fact that you're thinking you might miss the date function -- which appeals to the more practical-minded watch enthusiasts vs. the purely "watch nerd" enthusiasts (who might find the date function unnecessary or pedestrian) -- suggests you might not be totally in the latter category.


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks CFR! Appreciate the feedback. You are right in the context of my post the date would be more functional, the 41mm size would be better for everyday use but the watch nerd can’t let go of the history/function of the double split. Just concerned I won’t love it for the exact reasons of size and comfort long term. Either watch in this case is a win! Thanks again.


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

As much of a technical marvel the Double (and Triple) Split are, we are talking about the other watch being a Datograph, a marvel in its own right. Either choice is a chronograph at the top echelon of watchmaking, so I personally wouldn't let that overtake other factors unless the additional mechanical complexity of the former really resonates with you.

I haven't handled a double split before, but I have tried on the 405.035 Datograph Up/Down. Unfortunately the current Lange chronographs wear too big for my wrist and size preferences, so I don't think I could go down that route (maybe someday if fortune smiles upon me, a 403.035). For me the Double Split would definitely be too big for me, and although your wrist size may vary, I find it important to take that into consideration when choosing between these two.

As to aesthetic preferences, I really like the oversized date on Lange's dials. It is one of the complications for me that is iconic to Lange, even if it might not be as complicated as the components to make the Double Split.

Either way, can't wait to see which one you choose. Both of them are exceptional pieces you'll be proud to wear.


----------



## The_Darter1987 (Aug 3, 2013)

When in doubt. Do both 🤣

but in all honesty, if I had only one bullet, I’d do the datograph chrono, more usability, practicality, legibility and iconic in my humble opinion.

still, you can’t go wrong with either , u lucky guy.


----------



## aeroga (Mar 8, 2013)

What a happy problem! A double split for me, which is in fact my holy grail. The way ALS does it is so design conceptually fine. Now I just need to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

kobub said:


> As much of a technical marvel the Double (and Triple) Split are, we are talking about the other watch being a Datograph, a marvel in its own right. Either choice is a chronograph at the top echelon of watchmaking, so I personally wouldn't let that overtake other factors unless the additional mechanical complexity of the former really resonates with you.
> 
> I haven't handled a double split before, but I have tried on the 405.035 Datograph Up/Down. Unfortunately the current Lange chronographs wear too big for my wrist and size preferences, so I don't think I could go down that route (maybe someday if fortune smiles upon me, a 403.035). For me the Double Split would definitely be too big for me, and although your wrist size may vary, I find it important to take that into consideration when choosing between these two.
> 
> ...


Thanks kobub Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

The_Darter1987 said:


> When in doubt. Do both ?
> 
> but in all honesty, if I had only one bullet, I'd do the datograph chrono, more usability, practicality, legibility and iconic in my humble opinion.
> 
> still, you can't go wrong with either , u lucky guy.


Thanks Darter and yes I am lucky to be asking the question in general! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

I faced this same dilemma. I owned a double split after I sold my Dato. It was indeed impressive but the utility and great looks of this Dato won me back. I traded the Double Split for something else and purchased this.
Cincy


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm going to lange tomorrow. Will check both out and report back.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

What’s practical use of a double split?

my personal vote is for Datograph. It’s on my list.


----------



## bkny (Apr 15, 2021)

Think I'd go Datograph as well. Such an amazing, distinctive piece.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

I suggest the Dato U/D. It’s simply the more useful and wearable watch if you plan to wear it with any regularity. I think of the Double/Triple split as a second Lange chronograph, one mostly kept in the safe and brought out for special occasions.


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)

I. Vote datograph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

Lots of great feedback thanks everyone!


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

Or 403 OG Datograph...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

DatoG said:


> Or 403 OG Datograph...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

Yeah I am used to 42+, so the 39mm took some getting used to... but my perspective adjusted and now "good" with the smaller diameter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

Found a brand new Datograph in Switzerland and one pre owned in the us for only $4k cheaper but it comes with a deployant clasp. Value for the clasp is not cheap ($7k) so over a $10k split total but I definitely figured new would take a bigger depreciation hit than that. Thoughts on new vs pre owned? I’ll preface that comment with I have only bought one watch brand new and it was a gift from my wife when we got married. All others pre owned.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Hams911 said:


> Found a brand new Datograph in Switzerland and one pre owned in the us for only $4k cheaper but it comes with a deployant clasp. Value for the clasp is not cheap ($7k) so over a $10k split total but I definitely figured new would take a bigger depreciation hit than that. Thoughts on new vs pre owned? I'll preface that comment with I have only bought one watch brand new and it was a gift from my wife when we got married. All others pre owned.


Considerations:

Additional transaction costs/risks (Customs duties, state Use Tax, additional risk of theft in transit and resolving problems, etc.) involving a foreign transaction
Whether "new" means new from a Lange AD or if it's a preowned dealer who is selling it as "new/unworn"
If new from AD, then ask AD if they can sell you the watch on a deployant but they keep the tang buckle, and see what the price difference is (because you don't need both buckles)

Condition of preowned watch
Time remaining on Lange warranty (either original Lange warranty or post-servicing Lange warranty)
Does it need servicing now? Servicing price list is here.
If/when was it last serviced BY LANGE (and does it have the servicing paperwork from Lange?)
Whether a non-Lange watchmaker has ever opened the caseback (often obvious upon close inspection)
Whether case/lugs are (over)polished
Whether it is full set, box/papers

18mm platinum Lange deployant usually costs about $5K preowned (f you can find one -- not sure how available they are these days)


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on a Datograph up/down. Very happy and excited to get my new watch. Thanks all for the thoughts and feedback. I will make a new post once I have some pictures to share!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hams911 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Datograph up/down. Very happy and excited to get my new watch. Thanks all for the thoughts and feedback. I will make a new post once I have some pictures to share!


What time of waiting for photos?


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)

Hams911 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Datograph up/down. Very happy and excited to get my new watch. Thanks all for the thoughts and feedback. I will make a new post once I have some pictures to share!


Congrats. You'll enjoy it


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)

Hams911 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Datograph up/down. Very happy and excited to get my new watch. Thanks all for the thoughts and feedback. I will make a new post once I have some pictures to share!


Did you get the new one or the pre-owned one?


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

Just got her out of the packaging. Horrible photos but plenty of time to get better ones! Thanks again all for the input. A wrist shot, a desk shot and a money shot lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

kreative said:


> Did you get the new one or the pre-owned one?


The pre owned which looks brand new not a scratch to be found. Also came with the pt deployant clasp which was a welcomed bonus!


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)

Case back is insane. Nice choice.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Arrived quickly. Congrats!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

It's impossible to take a horrible photo of a Datograph.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Hams911 said:


> The pre owned which looks brand new not a scratch to be found. Also came with the pt deployant clasp which was a welcomed bonus!


HUGE congrats!!!


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

Hams911 said:


> Just got her out of the packaging. Horrible photos but plenty of time to get better ones! Thanks again all for the input. A wrist shot, a desk shot and a money shot lol. Enjoy!
> View attachment 15863894
> 
> View attachment 15863896
> View attachment 15863897


Fantastic choice, wear it in good health!


----------



## nyc2la (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> It's impossible to take a horrible photo of a Datograph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


True!!


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

CFR said:


> HUGE congrats!!!


Thanks Craig!! Appreciate all your feedback along the way!


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

Congratulations!!!! Awesome piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

DatoG said:


> Or 403 OG Datograph...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a glorious watch


----------



## Computantis (Feb 18, 2021)

kobub said:


> As much of a technical marvel the Double (and Triple) Split are, we are talking about the other watch being a Datograph, a marvel in its own right. Either choice is a chronograph at the top echelon of watchmaking, so I personally wouldn't let that overtake other factors unless the additional mechanical complexity of the former really resonates with you.
> 
> I haven't handled a double split before, but I have tried on the 405.035 Datograph Up/Down. Unfortunately the current Lange chronographs wear too big for my wrist and size preferences, so I don't think I could go down that route (maybe someday if fortune smiles upon me, a 403.035). For me the Double Split would definitely be too big for me, and although your wrist size may vary, I find it important to take that into consideration when choosing between these two.
> 
> ...


My god, that Datograph is beautiful!!


----------

